# And the winner is... Fire ants!



## abbott75 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.controlfireants.com/fire-ant-fights.htm

This has to be one of the funniest explanations of Fire Ants' 'awesomeness' that I have ever seen! Enjoy.


----------



## bitey (Oct 23, 2007)

fire ants vs firecracker lol


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder who would win... fire ants v's stupid American Troops?


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 23, 2007)

bitey said:


> fire ants vs firecracker lol



Fighting fire with fire, eh?:lol:


----------



## raxor (Oct 23, 2007)

I think whoever made that website is a little confused as to what a locust is.


----------



## bitey (Oct 23, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I wonder who would win... fire ants v's stupid American Troops?


Fire ants for sure :lol:


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 23, 2007)

That was great!


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 23, 2007)

raxor said:


> I think whoever made that website is a little confused as to what a locust is.





Yeah, it was a cicader.


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 23, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I wonder who would win... fire ants v's stupid American Troops?



C'mon waruikazi!! That's not a fair contest... The ants deserve far stiffer opposition...


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2007)

Aweeee... why can't we get fire crackers here!!! I wanna blow up some green tree ant nests!!!

They have cool nests that would harbour a fire cracker no problems!

I think green tree ants would do very well against fire ants to... 

Green Tree Ant - Bigger, faster, more agression and look cooler because they're dressed in Australian Green! Plus they taste like peppermints if you eat them and make a jolly nice tea if you pour the whole nest into boiling water.

Fire Ants - Don't (luckily) have established colonies in Aussie, look stupid in red, don't have cool tree nests with sewn together leaves.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Aweeee... why can't we get fire crackers here!!! I wanna blow up some green tree ant nests!!!
> 
> They have cool nests that would harbour a fire cracker no problems!
> 
> ...



It all fun and games until you stand too close when the cracker goes off. Nothing worse than an entire ants nest flying into your face, especially when they are mighty pissed off. Better than blowing them up with crackers is setting a leaf on fire next to their nest. They all come charging out to attack it and when they get too close KHABLAHM!!! Their bums explode lol.


----------



## bitey (Oct 23, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> It all fun and games until you stand too close when the cracker goes off. Nothing worse than an entire ants nest flying into your face, especially when they are mighty pissed off. Better than blowing them up with crackers is setting a leaf on fire next to their nest. They all come charging out to attack it and when they get too close KHABLAHM!!! Their bums explode lol.


lol standing too close, jackass style:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, our green tree ants are just better all over! 

I think long wick fire crackers perhaps ideal... and maybe beek keepers gear???


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

Pfft the ones with wicks are useless. They aren't water proof. You get the ones without wicks, they are water proof and all you need it a match box to light them.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 23, 2007)

Can we get them here waruikazi?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

In the NT you can get just about anything lol .

NT we have territory day and we are aloud to have crackers and fireworks and stuff. Our days are very definately numbered but for the moment we can buy just about whatever we want completely legally.


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 23, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> In the NT you can get just about anything lol .
> 
> NT we have territory day and we are aloud to have crackers and fireworks and stuff. Our days are very definately numbered but for the moment we can buy just about whatever we want completely legally.



My friend is moving to NT early next year. Maybe I should go and 'visit' her...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

As long as it is during the first week of July. All our family comes up around then. They go out bush in last week of june, blow the crap out of all the donkeys and pigs they can see and then come back to town and set off as much explosives as possible. Lol i love having rednecks in the family  :lol:


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I sense an early July road tip coming...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 23, 2007)

abbott75 said:


> I sense an early July road tip coming...



Well worth it, you don't even need to buy any to enjoy it. As soon as it goes dark they sky just turns spastic on territory night with noise, colour and booze lol. Just don't bring your dog and definately pack some panadol, you get a shocker of a head ache after a few hours.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 23, 2007)

I went up for territory day this year. Was very very fun. I spent it in Katherine!

As for that site.. Pretty funny really, the text. Though his 'locust' is a cicada, his 'spider' is a solfugid, and half the ants in the videos weren't fireants....

And it's no wonder everyone hates Americans!


----------



## Naxx (Oct 24, 2007)

pfft fire ants. the green ants in queensland etc would be much more interesting. you guys should so go out and test their wits against a variety of creatures. my oppion would be

greens vs cane toad
greens vs scorpion
greens vs bulldog ants
greens vs explosives

then just post them on youtube and let us have a look. ide love to see that


----------



## PhilK (Oct 24, 2007)

I hate green ants.. they hurt so much...


----------



## Renagade (Oct 24, 2007)

i love ants so much. ants take over termite mounds by squirting formic acid into the mouths of the termites. now i say that is some kind of gang warfare. check out my ant aviator


----------



## slim6y (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep - I did make mention to green tree ants on page one... They're very very cool!

I mean look at this one I took a photo of just out mission beach - he was ready to kill the camera (on his own). 

I used to breed attack ants or guard ants - yep, a special breed of green tree ant - they'd keep the house from roaches etc, and also they'd drop intermitantly on unsuspecting people entering the property. So I left them around... But it doesn't take long before they're out of control and you can't bait them. All you can do is cut of their branches and burn them... I had this game where on rubbish day I'd put the open bin underneath the tree with the nest and I'd cut off the branch the nest was on and hoped it landed in the bin, then raced down the tree, shut the bin, wheeled it out to the street and let the rubbish guys take them away...

Never got bitten once doing that...


----------



## Naxx (Oct 25, 2007)

ya them and bull ants are freakin nasty, and smart too. ive been walking on a path and a bull ant is walkin the opposite way towards me, will stop, take an agressive stance and when i tried to get around it it moved in front of me and would pivot around so i couldnt get buy. I had to jump over it! bloody freaky....soon they will rule the world.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Oct 25, 2007)

i hate ants! especially green ones, and red ones and black ones and the ones that bite :lol:


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 25, 2007)

Whats next pulling wings off flies


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 25, 2007)

Naxx said:


> pfft fire ants. the green ants in queensland etc would be much more interesting. you guys should so go out and test their wits against a variety of creatures. my oppion would be
> 
> greens vs cane toad
> greens vs scorpion
> ...



I recon i'm going to have to conduct my own study!


----------



## Naxx (Oct 25, 2007)

> I recon i'm going to have to conduct my own study!


 
make sure u take lots of video! ill take a copy lol


----------



## Retic (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't hate Americans, I can dislike any individual from any country.



PhilK said:


> And it's no wonder everyone hates Americans!


----------

